# To UV or not to UV that is the question



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm thinking about going the UV route and I would like to find out what percentage of APC members use UV. Its seems some very accomplished planted tank aquarists swear by them while other do not. Please vote for one of the choices. Thanks in advance for your participation.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I should be receiving my UV tomorrow. It will be the first time I have used one. I am hoping it will alieve me of the GW issues I have partially intentionally induced. Maybe I'll be able to vote in a few days.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I actually have my finger on my order right now. Which one did you purchase and how big is your tank?


----------



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

I chose the third option but I will be using mine for a week once a month to get the most life out the bulb and not oxidizing any important nutrients. I highly recomend them, my water clarity is the best it has ever been and I had a bad green water problem and it has been gone for 2 weeks after stopping use of it. Definetly get one but dont use it non-stop.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I voted no. Whenever I have had greenwater or haziness my HOT Magnum with diatom powder has cleared it fairly easily. 

Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I voted no... Because I've never had a need for one (knock on wood).


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> I actually have my finger on my order right now. Which one did you purchase and how big is your tank?


I bought the Turbotwist 3X and it will be going on my 75G.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the turbo twist 9 watt and have used it on occasion on a 44 gallon and a 75 just to clear up the water or get rid of some green water. It really works. Ive tried the Magnum HOT with and without diatom filter material and the UV has it beat bit time. I am thinking of using it full time or maybe on my "daytime cycle" on a 78 gallon discus tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Summiwynds:

Actually I ended up ordering one tonite and it's the same model you have. Glad to hear it works. As I said my tank seems to have a very low threshold when it comes to getting cloudy.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

*I voted no*

But:

I only have a 15g going at the moment. I have successfully battled (and won) GW by sifting through the knowledge found at APC.

However, I have an empty 4 footer that will be UV protected when I get off my butt and build a tank stand for it.

Frank


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

In my very unscientific poll of APC members, more than half (59%) do not use UV at all. Of the 41% that do, the majority (71%) use it only for a specific problem. Only one person stated they they use it 24/7. The poll is based on only 17 votes so far.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Never used one... never ran into a situation that required it.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

might use one, when i can afford it, since the last heated debate on how clear problem free their tanks are. voted not 24/7.
so far no GW issues but more of disease control when the need arises and curiousity.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Now with 26 votes counted, exactly half (50%) use a UV and half do not. Of the half that do, a little more than two-thirds (69%) use it only for a specific problem, another 15% use it 24/7 and the remaining 15% use it on a timer. 
I believe I've read that some guy named Greg Watson uses one 24/7. Any other voters out there, comments, etc.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I voted Yes. Mine is on 24X7. I have discus and it's good for parasites also. I have zero adverse plant effect from the UV.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Mine's rarely in use (for a specific problem). I had it inline, without the lamp ignited, until a few weeks ago when I removed it. My new setup will be modular in design to be able to add/remove the lamp and CO2 reactor. Will make it easier for maintenance and requirements.



Isaac


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

After 34 votes, exactly half (50%) of APC members currently use UV Sterlizers in some way. About 1 in 6 or 17% use one 24/7 or on a timer. Another 33% use on for a specific problem.


----------



## fishnutnut (Dec 19, 2005)

I just bought one today it's the second one first time i returned it thinking it would kill all benifical bacteria in the system but after more research i'm trying it again going 24/7 to clear up gw and a slight milky haze and then i'll see from there


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Fishnut,
I've had mine about 2 weeks now and I think it's amazing. I also had GW that keep coming back. It took my tank about 3 days to start seeing some improvement, within about 7 the water was clear and now the water is so clear it doesn't look like there is water, even when looking through side across 4 feet of tank. Some will say, well there still is an imbalance some where, that might be true, but when you have high light and not a shoulder to shoulder type plant mass there is much less room for error, so the UV is your best friend, enjoy!


----------



## pacolopezmujica (Jun 19, 2005)

*Powder Green Algae*

Hi,
Two question please. 1 - Do you have a powdery algae that sticks to everything, glass, plants, equipment. It's easy to rob and actually it's like a green dye. When you shake plants, the water turns green?
2- How often are you using the HOT Magnum with diatom powder?
I'm using exactly what you are doing, the only problem is that the algae doesn't go, the water is clear but doesn't kill the algae.

Thanks 
pacolopez



stcyrwm said:


> I voted no. Whenever I have had greenwater or haziness my HOT Magnum with diatom powder has cleared it fairly easily.
> 
> Bill


----------



## fishnutnut (Dec 19, 2005)

to kill the algae your best bet is to cut back on the lighting and increase your amount and frequency of water changes


my uv killed all the spores that give gw after i scrubbed the wood and cliped the plants that could'nt be cleaned then i ran my diatom filter to clear out the residue hope this helps


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

trenac said:


> I voted no... Because I've never had a need for one (knock on wood).


Nor I, till one day I was playing with NH4...........only truly useful for GW.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

pacolopezmujica said:


> Hi,
> Two question please. 1 - Do you have a powdery algae that sticks to everything, glass, plants, equipment. It's easy to rob and actually it's like a green dye. When you shake plants, the water turns green?
> 2- How often are you using the HOT Magnum with diatom powder?
> I'm using exactly what you are doing, the only problem is that the algae doesn't go, the water is clear but doesn't kill the algae.
> ...


I only use the Hot Magnum with diatom powder if I have any cloudiness either from green water or from working in the tank. I haven't used the diatoms for quite awhile.

The other algae sounds like green dust algae. Take a look in the algaefinder to verify. I can easily control green dust algae if that's what you have by increasing my dosing of PO4.

Bill


----------

